

Media Are Pursuing Nakamoto in a Car Chase Across Los Angeles - mpc
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/06/satoshi_nakamoto_car_chase_bitcoin_creator_pursued_by_media_as_joe_bel_bruno.html?wpisrc=burger_bar

======
beedogs
The media in the US is out of control. Leave the guy alone.

------
seannaM
We could perhaps consider treating this man as a human being worthy of dignity
and basic rights, but this story is just too wild and 21st century

------
jack-r-abbit
This is why we can't have nice things... some assclowns always come along and
ruin it for everyone.

